# Colombian Tegu



## n00bzorz (Dec 4, 2013)

Is it weird my Colombian tegu likes to escape to snuggle with my 2 cats XD and they play she escapes everyday almost and if she can't escape the kitten climbs up and pulls her out to play 0.0 anyone else's Colombian do this?


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 5, 2013)

Guess no lol


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 5, 2013)

That is such a bad idea on soo many levels and i suggest you put an end to it immediately. Your tegu should be in a secure cage where it cannot escape and where the cats cant drag him out. Eventually the cats will most likely hurt or kill him. As cute as you may think it is, the cats are not trying to snuggle and this will probably end badly for your tegu..


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 5, 2013)

The cats are use to reptiles they use to snuggle with our 4ft iggy and the tegu gets free roam time every afternoon


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 5, 2013)

And should have said that better but the cats don't drag her out the let her climb on top of them and climb out


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2013)

Stop. Go fix the problem, your tegu shouldn't be escaping in the first place.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 6, 2013)

It is great that you try to socialize your animals, however this is something that should NEVER be allowed to take place without supervision. One cannot predict how they will react when you aren't present. There is a thread on this about someone's tegu killing their kitten, for instance. As people have been saying already, your tegu should not be housed in a manner where it can regularly escape. Seems cute and great now, down the line what's to say your tegu doesn't escape your property, piss off your neighbors, and you wind up being the reason that a ban is brought into law? Be pro-active and responsible now, not apologetic and concerned in the future.


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah this is very wrong and very dangerous for all the animals


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 7, 2013)

XD ya neighbors aren't a problem we live in the middle of a field near no one so...and if you don't let her have her free time like she's use to she gets pissed off and there's no holding her or anything so not going to cut away her free time I worked to hard to get her as tame as she is and as for escaping that has been fixed


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 7, 2013)

And we tried taking her away from the kitten and she gets pissy and won't eat anything


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok sure, when one animals injures or kills the other than have fun coping with it because you are the reason it happened.


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 7, 2013)

XD we've had the tegu since she was born and even as a baby she liked to lay with the cat I get ya if they were chasing each other then ya stop it but why would I stop it if there's no harm being done? The cat won't even kill an anole we had running around the house xD but next time I'll just take my questions else where or keep them to myself lol


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 8, 2013)

You kinda have to understand where people are coming from here..Your original post sounds like your tegu escapes when youre not there to 'play' with your cats and if it cant escape the cat pulls it out to 'play'. A tegu that escapes whenever it wants and is basically a toy for the cats is dangerous for the tegu whether you choose to believe theres danger or not..esp if its happening when no one is around. Ive had cats, ive seen them play, at some point teeth and claws get involved..
We're simply concerned for the tegu as there have been multiple stories of furry animals injuring or killing tegus(or the other way around). We dont want your next thread to be titled "Help! my cats injured my tegu"..
All that said there are plenty of people who let their reptiles interact w/ their furry pets and as long as its supervised and youre in a position to step in right away if theres trouble it can be done safely. Since you see no problem w/ your situation i just hope youre keeping a close eye on everyone and im glad you said the escaping problem has been fixed.


----------

